# wheel hop



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

My 68 gto that I reccently purchased gets real bad wheel hop.
I am wondering if I change the shocks and possibly the springs will this help.
If I were having to guess, the springs are probally orignal, and the shocks are probally 20 years old. I know that shocks are cheep but have not priced out the spings or even know if I shoud change the spings. Do I need ladder bars or anti hop bars. The car looks orignal so I would rather not put them on unless that is the best way to go. Anybody with any experience, your help would be appreciated. The car is also a 4 speed if that makes any difference. 
thanks matt


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Very common problem on the GTO. Changing shocks won't stop the problem. The only good fix I've found is to use the Edelbrock hop-stop bars (previously sold by Mr. Gasket) under Edelbrock part number 5213. Available from Summit under part number EDL-5213. This relocates the upper control arms and changes the rear end geometry to eliminate the hop. The bars are not visible unless you crawl under the car and look up over the top of the rear axle, so they won't change your "stock" appearance.


----------



## kool (Apr 10, 2020)

lars said:


> Very common problem on the GTO. Changing shocks won't stop the problem. The only good fix I've found is to use the Edelbrock hop-stop bars (previously sold by Mr. Gasket) under Edelbrock part number 5213. Available from Summit under part number EDL-5213. This relocates the upper control arms and changes the rear end geometry to eliminate the hop. The bars are not visible unless you crawl under the car and look up over the top of the rear axle, so they won't change your "stock" appearance.


i have the same wheel hop problem with my 68 GTO Conv. and plan on installing a set of these anti-hop bars i purchased from summit during the winter, hopefully this will correct the problem


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The only time I ever had wheel hop on my '64 GTO was when I tried a set of Goodyear Rally tires. I got rid of them and never had the problem again.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never had the problem on my '69 either. - Guess I should be thankful.


----------

